
8 Sneaky, Clever, and Downright Dirty Ways To Quit Your Job - danw
http://mindpetals.com/blog/2007/04/8-sneaky-clever-and-downright-dirty-ways-to-quit-your-job/
======
e1ven
I'm really not sure why anyone would want to do this.

I'm sure the article is intended to be taken tongue-in-cheek, but if so, the
humor may get lost on the audience..

I've left several jobs before, and I can certainly agree that there are good
reasons and bad reasons.

When I left a job to go back to school, companies were very understanding-
Generally they supported me, and wished me well in my academics.

At one job I had been with for several years, my immediate manager left, and
the feel of the department went with him. While I liked the work the company
was doing, I felt like we were floundering- I explained that I was loyal to my
boss, we talked about it, and an understanding was had.

I think the key, like so many things, is communication.

Firmly explain that you're leaving, but that you want to make the transition
as easy as possible.

Spent time documenting everything you do, to help provide transition documents
for your replacement(s).

Finally, after leaving, stay in contact with any people from your previous job
you got along with- These people will be ideal contacts later in life.

-Colin

(Granted that everything I'm suggesting is common-sense, but I've been
surprised how many people seemingly insisted on leaving on bad terms...)

------
inklesspen
Burning bridges is always a bad idea unless you're certain you can get more
benefit from burning that bridge than from keeping it.

------
danw
I took it as being tongue-in-cheek, I would never use any of these techniques.

